# Carnivores?



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

This picture makes me really hungry.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Hell yeah!

That's a steak right there. :tu

I'll be grilling up some delicious steaks this weekend. :dr


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> That's a steak right there. :tu
> 
> I'll be grilling up some delicious steaks this weekend. :dr


Nice looking Porterhouse.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Here's mine from this weekend.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

YEAH BABY!! Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about. Add a lobster to that and I'm in heaven! THink I need to get some cow tonight.

:tu:dr


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

You people are making in hungry.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

So.... I'm guessing you guys aren't signed up over at the "Who's a Vegetarian" thread on here right now. :r

"If God didn't intend for us to eat animals he wouldn't have made them out of meat." :ss


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> So.... I'm guessing you guys aren't signed up over at the "Who's a Vegetarian" thread on here right now. :r
> 
> "If God didn't intend for us to eat animals he wouldn't have made them out of meat." :ss


I was but the person who started the thread got mad at me because my dentist said that human teeth weren't evolved to be vegetarians.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

What no gravy? 

Time to eat. Git to it woman! (Yea, liked I'd say that to her....)


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

The vegetables make nice garnish...

jag


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

That is a nice lookin piece of MEAT :dr:dr:dr:dr Mmmmmmm MEAT


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

jagmqt said:


> The vegetables make nice garnish...
> 
> jag


For a bloody mary  Its hard to justify putting veggies on my smoker for 24hrs. I get my veggies from a can (barley pop's :al)


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Yea buddy! Some GOOD eatin' right there!



Silhanek said:


> This picture makes me really hungry.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Beef , lamb, pork, chicken, really whatever, i'm always down for a plate full of meat!!!:dr By the way, I feel great!!!:tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Dont get me wrong, I love a good steak. However, I honestly feel like if given the choice of having to give up either beef and pork for life, I'd choose beef.

Spare ribs, pork shoulder, bacon, ham, hot links, pork chops, pork butt, tenderloin, chicharones (aka cracklin'), salt pork, scrapple, the mouth watering list goes on!

YUMMMMMM...I love me some swine!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I've always loved this billboard. :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Lamb, horse, goat... now you are talking!


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I've always loved this billboard. :tu


Excellent! :r


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Did someone mention pork?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> Spare ribs, pork shoulder, bacon, ham, hot links, pork chops, pork butt, tenderloin, chicharones (aka cracklin'), salt pork, scrapple, the mouth watering list goes on!


Lord almighty, reading this is making me drool!:dr


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sandman said:


> Lord almighty, reading this is making me drool!:dr


Believe me, I drooled writing it!


----------

